# Corsair H110i GT macht komische Geräusche, unbedenklich?



## GEChun (18. Oktober 2017)

*Corsair H110i GT macht komische Geräusche, unbedenklich?*

Seid ein paar Tagen macht meine Corsair H110i GT Geräusche nach dem einschalten.
Es hört sich an wie ein leichtes aber kontinuierliches quietschen.

Das Geräusch hört später auf so ca 15 Minuten nach dem Einschalten, meine Vermutung wäre die Flüssigkeit hat nun eine andere Temperatur... und es hängt damit zusammen... 

Gekühlt wird von der H110i GT mein 6900k.

Ich bin jedoch was Wakü´s angeht kein Experte und wollte mal Nachfragen was ihr davon haltet?

Unbedenklich, weil...?

oder 

Bedenklich, vermutlich was schlimmes...?


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT macht komische Geräusche, unbedenklich?*

Wie Alt ist das Teil? Nicht das die Pumpe den Geist aufgibt...


----------



## GEChun (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT macht komische Geräusche, unbedenklich?*

Die AiO ist vom 08.02.2016, allerdings ist das nur das Kaufdatum. Wie lange sie davor schon auf Lager lag weiß ich nicht.
Allerdings ist die 110i GT auch ne Revision 2, also die überarbeitete Version da die Rev. 1 ja ab und zu undicht wurde...


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT macht komische Geräusche, unbedenklich?*

drosselts du die pumpe irgendwie per spannung?


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT macht komische Geräusche, unbedenklich?*

Geräusche, die nicht normal sind, sind nie gut.
Ich würde sie reklamieren.


----------



## GEChun (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT macht komische Geräusche, unbedenklich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Geräusche, die nicht normal sind, sind nie gut.
> Ich würde sie reklamieren.



Wenn das noch so einfach geht nach der Zeit.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> drosselts du die pumpe irgendwie per spannung?



Nicht das ich wüsste, hab jedenfalls keine Einstellungen daran vorgenommen.


Ich muss jedoch auch sagen, ich schalte den Rechner Nachts immer ganz ab.
Also so das er quasi per Knopfdruck angeschaltet werden kann, das Netzteil hat also noch Strom.

Das Geräusch kommt auch nur bei einem Systemstart nach langer Ruhephase. (z.B. von 01-14 Uhr Ruhephase)
Hab ihn um 14 Uhr wieder angemacht und er läuft bis jetzt durch, teilweise IDLE teilweise ausgelastet. aber das Geräusch kommt nicht wieder.
Denke wenn ich ihn heute Nacht wieder ausmache und morgen irgendwann anschalte hab ich wieder erste viertel Stunde dieses komische Quietschen...
(Hört sich an als würde man ne quietschende Schraube irgendwo ganz langsam und leise herausdrehen...)


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT macht komische Geräusche, unbedenklich?*



GEChun schrieb:


> Wenn das noch so einfach geht nach der Zeit.



Wie lange hast du Garantie? 5 Jahre?
Einfach hier mal im Corsair Unterforum einen Thread aufmachen.
Beschreibe das Problem. Corsair wird dir sicher eine Austauschmöglichkeit anbieten, mit der du zufrieden sein kannst.


----------



## GEChun (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT macht komische Geräusche, unbedenklich?*

Danke Threshold, ja ich werde das nun noch paar Tage beobachten, das ganze mal auf Kamera aufnehmen und wenn ich alles hab erstelle ich den Threat.


----------



## bastian123f (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT macht komische Geräusche, unbedenklich?*

Einfach mal bei Corsair im Forum fragen.
Ist das Geräusch sehr laut? Je nachdem kann es auch einfach sein, dass etwas verschlissen ist nach so langer zeit und es durch die Thermische Volumen- und Längenausdehnung der Komponenten wieder weggeht. Das wäre dann eher Stand der Technik.

Aber am besten erstmal Hersteller anfunken und vielleicht sogar mit der Kamera aufnehmen, falls sie das schafft.


----------

